# Still Looking in TN



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I am still looking for a homestead in Middle TN not far from Franklin or Springhill area. About 5 or so acres (can be larger) Home not the most important thing but not too run down. Need land for horses and goats and a few chickens.


----------



## FarmerDave (Sep 20, 2006)

We're south of Nashville between Fayetteville and Ardmore. We have 41 acres but are considering selling the house and 5 or 10 or all.
If you think you might be interested in taking a look just let us know.
Land is all level with lots of huge old oak trees but still plenty of pasture. Well... at least it would be pasture if I hadn't broke the tractor and let it grow up into weedland. Still, we have three horses on it who are doing great and we're not feeding hay or grain yet.
FarmerDave


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Sent you a PM THANKS!


----------



## GSFarm (Aug 7, 2007)

A perfect place to look is Fernvale. it's very close to town but very secluded. I want to move there when I get older. It's beautiful. Be careful though because part of Fernvale is in Davidson and the kids will have to go to Hillwood :nono: parts in Williamson and they'll go to Fairview High or Middle were I go.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for the tip. I don't have any concerns as far as schools (too old) lol. Taxes may be different probably higher in Davidson.


----------



## shadowwalker (Mar 5, 2004)

I have a 1225sq ft house old farmhouse type one level, 1 bathroom, on just over five and a half acres. It has a large greenhouse, large produce selling building by highway.Large chicken pen sectioned off for keeping strains seperate,10x12 mennonite build shed two years old, fenced raised bed garden 97x80 or pretty close. water well and on city water, large lawn perrenial beds and cactus bed, large lawn with mature trees. Not fenced but can be, 930 feet of road frontage. On good paved road.
Eight and half miles northeast of lebanon,tn.
We were going to sell next spring, but it interested, could do now.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Sent you a PM ShadowWalker and thanks!


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Still Looking. I was able to meet up with shadowwalker unfortunately the land and house was not right for me but a nice set up never the less. So I am still looking for my dream homestead in TN. Close to Franklin Springhill area or thereabouts.


----------

